# Grooming



## stephsu (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi all, Can you please let me know what combs and brushes you recommend. I plan to keep my pup in a puppy cut if that is helpful to know. Thanks!


----------



## stephsu (Apr 27, 2020)

I was looking at the CC combs since I saw so many people here recommended them, but how to choose the #'s?! A bunch are out of stock too... :-/ Looking at old posts but was hoping for current recs as I wonder if some of those have been discontinued.


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

So exciting , CC combs and brushes are excellent. They also last a very long time. I use them on my current dog and gave one as a gift to my daughter. Have you looked on Cherrybrook's website? Also, CC has an actual website as well.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I bought the 000 Buttercomb. It turned out to be way too big for my dog, who has always been on the smaller size and in a puppy cut. I ended up giving it to my daughter for her Doodle.
I use a face and feet comb for Molly. It is the perfect size for a puppy or smaller adult and works on her whole body. As far as brushes go I have a metal pin brush, soft slicker brush and a small wooden pin brush. I use them all at different times.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

stephsu said:


> I was looking at the CC combs since I saw so many people here recommended them, but how to choose the #'s?! A bunch are out of stock too... :-/ Looking at old posts but was hoping for current recs as I wonder if some of those have been discontinued.


We keep Ricky in his long natural coat as our preference. We have the following CC tools in Ricky's arsenal:

- #A040 Wooden pin brush (for overall grooming)

- #006 5" butter comb (primarily for face and beard)

- #005 7.5" butter comb (primarily for his long coat)

We are happy with our choices.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

We have the same as Ricky’s Popi 

Coming from a slicker, I hated the pin brush, but now that I’ve figured it out, I adore it on Keeper’s puppy fur to help with all the tiny tangles he gets on a daily basis.


----------



## stephsu (Apr 27, 2020)

Vartina Ancrum said:


> So exciting , CC combs and brushes are excellent. They also last a very long time. I use them on my current dog and gave one as a gift to my daughter. Have you looked on Cherrybrook's website? Also, CC has an actual website as well.


Yes, Cherrybrook and CC website seem to have the same in stock/out of stock. Thanks!!


----------



## stephsu (Apr 27, 2020)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> We keep Ricky in his long natural coat as our preference. We have the following CC tools in Ricky's arsenal:
> 
> - #A040 Wooden pin brush (for overall grooming)
> 
> ...


Is the #005 more for long coats then? That one is in stock and I had it on my maybe list! It's an expensive one so if I wouldn't need it much for a puppy cut, I'll skip it! I have the #006 on the list too.


----------



## stephsu (Apr 27, 2020)

Wulfin said:


> We have the same as Ricky's Popi
> 
> Coming from a slicker, I hated the pin brush, but now that I've figured it out, I adore it on Keeper's puppy fur to help with all the tiny tangles he gets on a daily basis.


Do you recommend I try both the slicker brush and the pin brush? The breeder recommends a slicker brush but I see a few people mentioning the pin brush!


----------



## stephsu (Apr 27, 2020)

Molly120213 said:


> I bought the 000 Buttercomb. It turned out to be way too big for my dog, who has always been on the smaller size and in a puppy cut. I ended up giving it to my daughter for her Doodle.
> I use a face and feet comb for Molly. It is the perfect size for a puppy or smaller adult and works on her whole body. As far as brushes go I have a metal pin brush, soft slicker brush and a small wooden pin brush. I use them all at different times.


Good to know on the #000. Crossed that off the list! So the pin brushes and the slicker brush are all good?! I guess I need to figure out what to do with all of these things!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

stephsu said:


> Yes, Cherrybrook and CC website seem to have the same in stock/out of stock. Thanks!!


I think the back up in shipping from Covid is still affecting EVERYTHING. By the time you need these for your puppy, my guess is that they will be available again.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

stephsu said:


> Is the #005 more for long coats then? That one is in stock and I had it on my maybe list! It's an expensive one so if I wouldn't need it much for a puppy cut, I'll skip it! I have the #006 on the list too.


I use it on Kodi who is in a longish puppy cut. I think it depends on how short you keep them. I's too long to be very useful on Pixel, who we keep much shorter.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

stephsu said:


> Do you recommend I try both the slicker brush and the pin brush? The breeder recommends a slicker brush but I see a few people mentioning the pin brush!


I use a slicker on Pixel, which is in a shortish puppy cut and has a very downy undercoat. I hardly ever use a slicker on Kodi and I never use one on Panda.


----------



## stephsu (Apr 27, 2020)

krandall said:


> I think the back up in shipping from Covid is still affecting EVERYTHING. By the time you need these for your puppy, my guess is that they will be available again.


I figured that must be the case. Hopefully, you're right ! I feel like I have to get it all now, running out of time and I don't want to be caught without something and then can't get it!


----------



## stephsu (Apr 27, 2020)

krandall said:


> I use a slicker on Pixel, which is in a shortish puppy cut and has a very downy undercoat. I hardly ever use a slicker on Kodi and I never use one on Panda.


The one Pam recommends is inexpensive so I guess I'll buy that and see how it goes. Do you use the one that used to be called "Frank's Universal" which is now Master Grooming Tools? Or another one?


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I like the fine combs best, especially if I had to choose one. To me, the wider spaced teeth aren’t really worth the high price because a brush works just as well. The fine comb is also great for combing around the eyes and face, and it’s much better at pulling out tiny knots that can turn into mats. 

I also really like the wooden pin brush. It’s really not enough on its own for really thorough grooming, but it’s a great addition to grooming basics. It’s also nice to introduce a puppy to grooming. I keep one in the car to brush out grass, etc. after trips to the park or hikes. I used to keep another by the back door when I used a harness for walks. I really think brushing around the armpits when I took off the harness prevented mats from forming from the harness. 

My Havanese LOVES being brushed with the wooden pin brush. 

I have a few other things, mostly CC, such as a wire pin brush, etc. They are all useful at moments, but not really necessary for me, and mostly for when his coat is longer or for blow drying. Hands down, the finest CC comb and the wooden pin brush are my necessities, regardless of length.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

stephsu said:


> I figured that must be the case. Hopefully, you're right ! I feel like I have to get it all now, running out of time and I don't want to be caught without something and then can't get it!


In the beginning, grooming is mostly about getting them used to the grooming process. If your combs and brushes haven't arrived yet, it'll be okay to go through the motions of the grooming routine with something inexpensive from a local store. If his coat starts getting long, and definitely before the puppy starts blowing coat, is really when the higher quality combs will make a noticeable difference.

The main grooming supply I wouldn't want to wait for is shampoo and conditioner. Even if you don't plan to bathe the puppy yourself, in the beginning there are sometimes messes, or a need for a butt-bath. Conditioner has never been optional for us, but I hear some puppies are okay without. I'd just rather have it and not need it vs. not have it and have a puppy with a dry, tangled butt!


----------



## stephsu (Apr 27, 2020)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> In the beginning, grooming is mostly about getting them used to the grooming process. If your combs and brushes haven't arrived yet, it'll be okay to go through the motions of the grooming routine with something inexpensive from a local store. If his coat starts getting long, and definitely before the puppy starts blowing coat, is really when the higher quality combs will make a noticeable difference.
> 
> The main grooming supply I wouldn't want to wait for is shampoo and conditioner. Even if you don't plan to bathe the puppy yourself, in the beginning there are sometimes messes, or a need for a butt-bath. Conditioner has never been optional for us, but I hear some puppies are okay without. I'd just rather have it and not need it vs. not have it and have a puppy with a dry, tangled butt!


Thank you! Have Shampoo and Conditioner on the list, will purchase that sooner!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

stephsu said:


> Is the #005 more for long coats then? That one is in stock and I had it on my maybe list! It's an expensive one so if I wouldn't need it much for a puppy cut, I'll skip it! I have the #006 on the list too.


We started out with a slicker brush (still have it BTW) but I and Ricky hated it. Maybe I don't know how to use it properly, but it was pulling out gobs of his hair and he found it painful. I felt it was leaving too many broken strands. I think a skilled person could use it properly, but I was not that person. I don't think I would have done any better if he were in a puppy cut. Perhaps someone on this list has had better luck with them.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*combs and brushes*



stephsu said:


> Hi all, Can you please let me know what combs and brushes you recommend. I plan to keep my pup in a puppy cut if that is helpful to know. Thanks!


Perry is in a puppy cut too and our primary go-to is the 006 butter comb. It's small (length) and not very wide so it's easy to manipulate all over his body including his face, and it has the two sizes so I can use the wider end places like his beard and the narrower end to get smaller tangles out.

We also have the CC 20mm oblong pin brush. I do use it, but not as much since, for the puppy cut, the comb works well for his whole body.

That's all I have. If he were in a longer cut I might have a wider comb as well, but for a puppy cut this is perfect. In fact, if I wanted to economize I would drop the brush - I rarely use it anyway - and just get the 006.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*combs*



krandall said:


> I use it on Kodi who is in a longish puppy cut. I think it depends on how short you keep them. I's too long to be very useful on Pixel, who we keep much shorter.


Perry is in a pretty short puppy cut and I only use the 006. I do have a generic one similar to the 005, but I stopped using it once we got the 006 - so I'd agree, if you're planning a longer puppy cut then maybe the other one would be useful, but for a short puppy cut, the 006 is great for the whole body.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

stephsu said:


> Do you recommend I try both the slicker brush and the pin brush? The breeder recommends a slicker brush but I see a few people mentioning the pin brush!


I use a slicker brush daily, but you don't need it for a puppy coat. When we first got Scout our groomer recommended the Oscar Frank Universal slicker. Unfortunately it has been discontinued and my last one has a crack in it. I just purchased the CC medium Big G slicker. It's ok for Scout's dense coat, but not for Truffles. The tines are too long. The groomer just recommended the MEQI Professional slicker as a replacement for the Oscar Frank which I haven't ordered yet. I also like the 
CC wooden pin brush.


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

My slicker is Artero which I also recommend. 

I use the slicker on Denver (before his current shave-down .. his neuter onesie killed us..lol). It’s great for line brushing, but a groomer here is going back to school at the end of summer and is giving me her CC coral slicker and I’m assuming that will replace the Artero slicker, but we will see. If Denver was kept short, it probably wouldn’t be necessary. So all of this grooming stuff really does depend on your preferred coat length . 

We will probably regrow Denver to a long puppy coat (3-4”) and of course Keeper will be in show coat.


----------



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

I use a slicker brush on Oliver's legs and hind (till I can comb through it without resistance) and aim for the comb and pin brush on the rest The slicker can damage hair, but it's also very effective for getting mats out. I think it depends on how easily your dog mats. Oliver is in a puppy cut now and I just use it on the legs. When the grooming was shut down, I needed it more. It was kind of a risk/ benefit analysis lol. Needed to keep the mats out or he'd end up shaved! I wanted to keep them out long enough to get the puppy cut done.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

stephsu said:


> The one Pam recommends is inexpensive so I guess I'll buy that and see how it goes. Do you use the one that used to be called "Frank's Universal" which is now Master Grooming Tools? Or another one?


No, I don't really care for that one, although I know Pam likes it. I prefer these:

https://smile.amazon.com/Artero-Dou...rds=slicker+brush&qid=1594053849&sr=8-30&th=1

They are much softer on the dog's skin.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I'll have to try the Artero slicker. The red Oscar Frank tines are stiff which are great for Scout's dense coat. The pink one is soft and is best for Truffles silky coat. The pink one can still be found, but the price has gone way up since being discontinued. The groomer has been using it for 30 years for dematting. She said the curve of the handle makes is easier on her hand while dematting and it gets into all the nook and cranny's. I think the MEQI has the same curved handle.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Wulfin said:


> My slicker is Artero which I also recommend.
> 
> I use the slicker on Denver (before his current shave-down .. his neuter onesie killed us..lol). It's great for line brushing, but a groomer here is going back to school at the end of summer and is giving me her CC coral slicker and I'm assuming that will replace the Artero slicker, but we will see. If Denver was kept short, it probably wouldn't be necessary. So all of this grooming stuff really does depend on your preferred coat length .
> 
> The CC coral slicker is probably the one I ordered. If Denver's coat isn't dense it will be awkward to use. Even on Scout's thick coat I can only use it on his body. It does do a good job of grabbing the coat.


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Good to know, thanks for the info!!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Hands down, the finest CC comb and the wooden pin brush are my necessities, regardless of length.


Agree. The only tools I use are a wooden brush and a really short fine comb. Get yourself a tiny spray bottle to make it easier to spray your detangling spray. I like the Petco brand (Well & Good). I mist her all over before first brushing and then combing. I spray a concentrated amount to help with a big mat. Rolled leather collar is best to avoid matting on long coats. We only put Shama's collar on her when we have to. (I've never tried a slicker brush on Shama.)


----------



## LUVmyHava (Apr 16, 2019)

Kojo has a very cottony undercoat which mats easily. I haven't found a brush that helps. Groomer showed me a slicker brush with very short teeth but haven't found anything like it. I keep Kojo in very short puppy cut to avoid inevitable mats. I use a CC comb for face and whiskers.


----------



## mabel (Dec 31, 2019)

my opinion is this CC brush company is way too expensive. I don't think you need to spend that much. Look around


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

CC grooming tools are very durable though. I had another brush and my dog hated it. CC grooming tools are expensive but dogs seem to like them better and they last a while.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mabel said:


> my opinion is this CC brush company is way too expensive. I don't think you need to spend that much. Look around


Have you used them on a coated dog and compared them to other tools ON a coated dog? A lot of us have bought a LOT of cheaper tools (spent a lot of MONEY on cheaper tools) then have bought the better CC tools. I DON'T think it makes as much difference if you plan to keep your dog in a puppy cut.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I mentioned in a previous post receiving the CC coral slicker. I felt it was awkward to use because the tines were really long. After practicing using it for a few days I really do like it. It's a little large for using under the legs. It does grip the coat and takes a little getting use to. The tines are soft which I like. When the groomer comes next I'll be interested to see if she likes it.


----------



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

I might have just spent a hundred dollars on amazon lol


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

I have that much on my wish list in Amazon. Lol I don't want to purchase anything until I definitely know about my new family member.


----------



## stephsu (Apr 27, 2020)

Melissa Woods said:


> I might have just spent a hundred dollars on amazon lol


EVERY day this past week! I am grateful that I have been saving up my Amazon Rewards Points! So much to buy, and I am sure I am overbuying! 

My husband just said yesterday "how much stuff does this tiny puppy need?"


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Woods said:


> I might have just spent a hundred dollars on amazon lol


LOL! When I was waiting for "Pixel"... I had picked the name, and knew I was getting a girl puppy, there was no SPECIFIC puppy assigned to that name yet) I aready had posted here with a pile of "firly things" I had bought for her!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

stephsu said:


> EVERY day this past week! I am grateful that I have been saving up my Amazon Rewards Points! So much to buy, and I am sure I am overbuying!
> 
> My husband just said yesterday "how much stuff does this tiny puppy need?"


Oh, he has NO.IDEA!!! LOL!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

stephsu said:


> EVERY day this past week! I am grateful that I have been saving up my Amazon Rewards Points! So much to buy, and I am sure I am overbuying!
> 
> My husband just said yesterday "how much stuff does this tiny puppy need?"


My husband still says this and mine are ages 11 and 12! However he also says this about my stuff...


----------



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

krandall said:


> stephsu said:
> 
> 
> > The one Pam recommends is inexpensive so I guess I'll buy that and see how it goes. Do you use the one that used to be called "Frank's Universal" which is now Master Grooming Tools? Or another one?
> ...


WOW. I ordered this, and it came today. It is AMAZING. Slid right through his tangled. Super gentle and also I love the way it flexes! Thanks for this recommendation. My CC butter comb comes tomorrow!


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Thats the one I use on Denver. 

Also, my HV dryer came last week on amazon. Ouch. Lol.


----------

